# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Pho rum mình ngộ quá phải không anh ? ( siêu tầm )

## Tuấn

Loăng quăng trên mạng em thấy có bài này, em copy về các bác đọc chơi

Pho rum này ngộ quá phải không anh
Một lũ trẻ trâu học đòi làm người lớn
Chẳng tiến sỹ, giáo sư cũng mày mò chế máy
Một xó bếp, góc sân vẫn cố gắng nên người

Pho rum này lạ quá phải không anh
Những chiếc máy phay chế ra từ đồng nát
Những dự ớn chỉ có vài triệu bạc
Công nghệ trên trời coi như cái móng tay

Pho rum này buồn quá phải không anh
Thiếu bóng mỹ nhân, toàn mấy cha xấu hoắc
Áo dài  thì không, toàn cờ lê với búa
Chắc phải cử Gà mờ, sang Thái.... sửa dung nhan  :Cool: 

Pho rum này thương quá phải không anh
Mỗi dự án đẻ ra, tích từng trăm, từng triệu
Không xưởng rộng, máy to, có gì thì dùng nấy
Ngày nghỉ cuối tuần, vẫn tô vít, cờ lê

Pho rum mình rồi sẽ về đâu anh
Anh không biết, chỉ một điều anh biết
Người vấp có người nâng, mỗi ngày thêm một tí
Rồi có ngày, gạo sẽ nấu thành cơm

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, CNC abc, Diyodira, Gamo, h-d, hoangmanh, josphamduy, Mạch Việt, mrcao86, Nam CNC, ngocanhld2802, ppgas, Ryan, solero, tcm, thanhtrung, thuhanoi, TigerHN, Tuan Kieu, vusvus

----------


## thuhanoi

Bài thơ đang nổi như cồn vì nước tràn bờ viết từ ruột gan  :Big Grin:

----------


## cty686

Pho rum mình là thế mà anh ơi.
Thơ còn chế sợ gì máy không chế.
Người có tóc cũng như người không tóc
Cùng đồng lòng sắt thép là en ci

----------

CKD, mrcao86, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

pho rum mình ngộ quá phải không anh
tóc dài tóc ngắn lẫn .....không tóc
trên nóc nhà hay nơi xó bếp ta vẫn xếp đồ chơi
lúc nghỉ ngơi hay lúc đi lượn 
nhìn thấy " bãi" ta lại tấp vào lờ ...ê lê huyền lề ...

----------

CKD, mrcao86, ppgas, tcm, thanhtrung, Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

Fo rum mình khác cái fo rum kia
Ếch min hòa cùng mem bơ chém gió
Hội tụ nhiều anh tài cao nhân đây đó
Bỏ mặc fo rum kia chỏng vó trơ vơ

Fo rum mình rồi một ngày sẽ xóa xổ fo rum kia
Vì đất kia chim chưa đậu đã bị nhậu mất tiêu
Hồn thoát xác để đầu thai nơi đất lành
Nơi kia chỉ còn lại một danh sách ảo tưởng vô danh

Mem bơ mình giờ thoải mái phải không anh
Học hỏi, sẻ chia, khách quan phát biểu
Không lo sợ cục bộ quan liêu, không lo sợ chết yểu
Mỗi người mỗi kiểu trên tinh thần tôn trọng, thấu hiểu lẫn nhau

.
.
.
Thanks

----------

CKD, elenercom, mrcao86, Nam CNC, ppgas, tcm, Tuan Kieu, Tuấn

----------


## tcm

Nghe cũng thấy hay, chỉ thương các bác cứ phải vò đầu bứt tóc để chế máy, giờ lại vò đầu bứt tóc để chế thơ rồi đến một lúc nào đó chả còn cọng tóc nào mà bứt thì khổ lắm.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## cty686

*Gửi tới cô giáo Trần Thị Lam – Trường chuyên Hà Tĩnh! (Nhân đọc bài thơ của cô cách đây mấy ngày)*

Đất nước mình kỳ diệu phải không em !
Bốn ngàn năm, cha ông ta dựng nước,
Trong bom đạn, vẫn vươn lên phía trước,
Để hôm nay, trên bục giảng có em.

Đất nước mình giản dị phải không em !
Dù giờ đây, đủ cơm ăn, áo mặc.
Chiếc bánh chưng vẫn để ba ngày tết.
Cặp lá yêu thương, vẫn khát vọng đổi đời.

Anh cũng đã đi quá nửa trái đất rồi,
Ngắm những tượng đài uy nghi, hùng vĩ.
Nhắc lại chiến công trước đây hàng thế kỷ,
Mình xây tượng đài cho lịch sử, nên chăng ?
Đừng nói không với sắt thép, xi măng !
Xe đạp, ô tô, máy bay, tàu thủy,
Trường em giờ, khác xưa nhiều, em nhỉ !
Vậy làm bằng gì, nếu chỉ chọn cá với rau.
Chuyện môi trường, không chỉ nước mình đâu !
Quốc tế năm nào chẳng họp hành, tranh cãi.
Nếu Vũng Áng bớt đi vài đồng lãi,
Xử lý nước rồi, chắc lòng cá chẳng đau.
Chẳng xã hội nào thật hoàn hảo được đâu !
Tham nhũng bất công, rau nào sâu ấy.
Rau có sâu, chịu khó tìm bắt vậy.
Trách nhiệm của ta, chứ không phải kêu đòi.
Đất nước ta, vẫn rừng, biển, bầu trời,
“Biển bạc, rừng xanh, cánh đồng lúa biếc”
Đồng đội anh vẫn ngày đêm giữ biển,
Những con thuyền vẫn đánh cá Hoàng Sa.
Em đừng nghe kẻ nấu thịt nồi da,
Kích động chiến tranh, biểu tình, bạo loạn.
Gia đình mình, đôi khi còn khó quản,
Huống chi ta còn hàng xóm, láng giềng.
Đất nước mình, em nhỉ, rất bình yên
Không còn cảnh chìm trong bom đạn
Nên hãy vui lên, đừng bao giờ oán thán
Vì em còn… là cô giáo, phải không em !
(KH – 0 giờ ngày 30/4/2016)
ST
http://quochoi.org/tho-gui-co-giao-l...-khong-em.html

----------

ngocanhld2802, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

liệu có nên không khi bác cty686 đưa bài thơ này vào forum ,  chỉ để tranh luận nếu bác có công bằng nên đưa bài thơ của cô giáo Lan ra trước rồi hãy để bài thơ này sau để đối đáp .


Ý kiến riêng em thì chúng ta phải nhỉn thẳng vào sự thật , chấp nhận sự thật và can đảm giải quyết chứ không thể nào tự tưởng tượng , an ủi tinh thần và bằng lòng những điều đó .... em thì thấy nhưng không thể làm gì , chỉ biết rằng tự bản thân mình làm gì tránh gì để ít nhất mình không góp phần vào cái xấu đó.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## cty686

> liệu có nên không khi bác cty686 đưa bài thơ này vào forum ,  chỉ để tranh luận nếu bác có công bằng nên đưa bài thơ của cô giáo Lan ra trước rồi hãy để bài thơ này sau để đối đáp .
> 
> 
> Ý kiến riêng em thì chúng ta phải nhỉn thẳng vào sự thật , chấp nhận sự thật và can đảm giải quyết chứ không thể nào tự tưởng tượng , an ủi tinh thần và bằng lòng những điều đó .... em thì thấy nhưng không thể làm gì , chỉ biết rằng tự bản thân mình làm gì tránh gì để ít nhất mình không góp phần vào cái xấu đó.


Bài thơ của cô giáo Lan gần như ai cũng biêt rồi bác. Mình thấy bài này cũng hay hay đưa lên thôi.
http://quochoi.org/tho-gui-co-giao-l...-khong-em.html

----------


## CKD

Đây là chuyện bên lề, để anh em bày tỏ, trao đổi nhiều hơn ngoài máy móc, cho đời thêm funy. Nên em cũng lạm bàn sau mấy bài thơ hay.
- Về cụ Tuấn: hoạ thơ hay.. nhưng khổ tâm dùm bác ấy. Vò đầu bứt tóc để chế máy. Đến nỗi giờ đây tóc chẵng còn. Thôi thì em còn tóc, có gì ới em, em vò hộ cho ạ.
- Về cụ đi vô đi ra. Fo rum kia có là gì.. thì ít nhiều cũng đã giúp anh em ta nuôi dưỡng ước mơ, giúp anh em ta có cơ hội quen biết nhau. Để hôm nay anh em ta quay quần chém gió về máy móc ở rum này. Dù định hướng có khác nhau. Nhưng không vì hiềm khích mà ta...
- Về cụ cty686 không biết bác hoạ lại hay mượn của ai. Nhưng nội dung thì em xin ý kiến thế này. Hoà bình là mục tiêu mà cả thế giới đều mong muốn đạt được chứ không riêng gì mình ta (trừ vài phần tử muốn gây náo động để trục lợi). Nhưng hoà bình hữu nghị viễn vong thì phải suy nghĩ và xem xét lại. Chúng ta cần sáng suốt để suy nghĩ, ghi nhận & hành động. Không vì niềm tin mù quán mà vô tình gây hại cho bản thân, người xung quanh cũng như các thế hệ con em chúng ta mai sau. Quan điểm của em là không mù quán. Càng không vì lợi ích cá nhân mà hy sinh tương lai người khác, không vì run sợ trước các thế lực mà đánh đồng giữa đúng và sai. Mọi chuyện đều phải rỏ ràng & minh bạch.

Diễn đàn ta không cho phép bàn nhiều về cái ct nhạy cảm kia. Nhưng mỗi người, mỗi cá nhân trên đây đều đã & đang góp phần xây dựng nên xã hội này. Mỗi người đều có lý tưởng, các làm khác nhau. Nhưng chỉ xin mọi người chú ý một điều: *hãy làm điều đúng đắn vì các thế hệ mai sau*.

Hết lễ rồi.. đi cày thôi ạ.

----------

josphamduy, loccd, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Diyodira

> *Gửi tới cô giáo Trần Thị Lam – Trường chuyên Hà Tĩnh! (Nhân đọc bài thơ của cô cách đây mấy ngày)*
> 
> Đất nước mình kỳ diệu phải không em !
> Bốn ngàn năm, cha ông ta dựng nước,
> Trong bom đạn, vẫn vươn lên phía trước,
> Để hôm nay, trên bục giảng có em.
> 
> Đất nước mình giản dị phải không em !
> Dù giờ đây, đủ cơm ăn, áo mặc.
> ...


Mấy loài adua, 3 phải, sống vô ích tui căm, phần lớn họ là những người vô tài bất dụng, và đặc biệt là không có lương tâm.
Người cũng chỉ ăn 3 bữa, sức trời cho cũng có hạn, hết sớm nghỉ ngơi sớm, nếu thực sự thương con cái thì nuôi đến trưởng thành thì tống ra đường. Vậy tiền để làm gì, bất chấp, đánh đổi bằng được...... Vô hậu.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## biết tuốt

đất nứoc mình ngộ quá phải không anh " phát lộc "
tiền viện trợ ODA đổ vào đi đâu hết?
mà làm ăn bế bết chẳng nên hồn ?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## cty686

> ............
> - Về cụ cty686 không biết bác hoạ lại hay mượn của ai. Nhưng nội dung thì em xin ý kiến thế này. Hoà bình là mục tiêu mà cả thế giới đều mong muốn đạt được chứ không riêng gì mình ta (trừ vài phần tử muốn gây náo động để trục lợi). Nhưng hoà bình hữu nghị viễn vong thì phải suy nghĩ và xem xét lại. Chúng ta cần sáng suốt để suy nghĩ, ghi nhận & hành động. Không vì niềm tin mù quán mà vô tình gây hại cho bản thân, người xung quanh cũng như các thế hệ con em chúng ta mai sau. Quan điểm của em là không mù quán. Càng không vì lợi ích cá nhân mà hy sinh tương lai người khác, không vì run sợ trước các thế lực mà đánh đồng giữa đúng và sai. Mọi chuyện đều phải rỏ ràng & minh bạch.


Em copi và có đề ST mà.

----------


## cuongmay

> *Gửi tới cô giáo Trần Thị Lam – Trường chuyên Hà Tĩnh! (Nhân đọc bài thơ của cô cách đây mấy ngày)*
> 
> Đất nước mình kỳ diệu phải không em !
> Bốn ngàn năm, cha ông ta dựng nước,
> Trong bom đạn, vẫn vươn lên phía trước,
> Để hôm nay, trên bục giảng có em.
> 
> Đất nước mình giản dị phải không em !
> Dù giờ đây, đủ cơm ăn, áo mặc.
> ...


Bài thơ rất nông cạn , tác giả đòi gửi tới cô giáo Lam thật làm mình ngượng thay .

----------


## thuhanoi

Thôi thôi làm máy cho ngon để đi tắt đón đầu, lên mần hoành đế nhé
................
_Đất nước mình có gì mà phải thương đau
Vì đến tiều phu cũng mơ làm hoàng đế
Nên chút nợ nần là chuyện nhỏ như con dế
Đánh thắng ba siêu cường sợ gì đám năm châu

Em hỏi đất nước mình rồi sẽ về đâu?
Anh chưa biết nhưng có một điều rất tuyệt
Chưa biết về đâu nhưng cứ đi tắt đón đầu là duyệt
Chưa biết về đâu nhưng cứ phải tiến lên đầu! 
_ bar. Tr.
copy đó chứ tay chưng dầu mỡ thơ chi  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

cuongmay, ngocanhld2802

----------


## Tuấn

Vụ cá chết hàng loạt trên biển miền trung em nghĩ ko phải do hóa chất mà con người xả ra.
Cá chết đủ cảc tầng, từ nước nông như mực đến nước sâu như mú (ngoài bắc gọi là cá song )
Dòng hải lưu rất mạnh nên không thể có một lượng hóa chất đủ lớn ( kể cả 300 tấn đổ xuống một lần ) cũng không thể làm chết cá ở tất cả các tầng nước như vậy được. ( con mực sống ở nơi nước nông, còn con mú 25 ~50 kg như trong ảnh sống ở độ sâu từ 50 m nước.

Vụ này chắc các giáo sư nhà ta đau đầu roài

----------


## Nam CNC

chắc nó chết đuối hả anh Tuấn ?

----------


## thuhanoi

Nguyên nhân chính:

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản thì với khủng hoảng lần này. Khoa học gia thế giới còn cảm thấy khó khăn trong việc tìm nguyên nhân. Nói chi ở vn, các viện nghiên cứu đa phần là trình độ giấy.
Chỉ là trong việc xử lý khủng hoảng, chậm, mơ hồ, báo cáo láo càng làm cho khủng hoảng bùng phát. Càng làm cho các thuyết âm mưu thêm cơ hội để phát triển.
Và sự việc chậm trễ này là do yếu kém thật sự nay là một nguyen nhân nào khác? Truyền thông chính thức thì thay đổi thái độ 180° sau khi có chỉ đạo. Nên thông tin càng trở nên mờ ảo.

Chắc sống ảo riết cho quen các cụ nhỉ.

----------


## ktshung

Đất nước mình có gì ngộ đâu em
Bia vẫn uống mỗi ngày vài triệu lít
Gái vẫn ưỡn khoe eo thon dáng đẹp
Tin vẫn đưa về đại hội huy hoàng

Đất nước mình không lớn, phải thôi em
Vì không thể đi ra ngoài đường lối
Não cho có để giữ thân không chết
Việc quyết rồi các chú chẳng cần lo

Dân nước mình sao buồn được hả em?
Khi lễ hội một năm vài trăm lượt
Chuyên khôi hài vài ba hôm một dạo
Dân vui tươi như cá ướp u rê

Con cháu mình em cũng chẳng phải lo
Sẽ sống tốt nhờ gian manh lừa lọc
Nợ ngập đầu cũng chẳng cần phải trả
Nhục quen rồi thêm chút nữa chả sao

----------

CKD, Diyodira, fucBD, josphamduy, Nam CNC

----------


## Tuấn

> Em hỏi đất nước mình rồi sẽ về đâu?
> Anh chưa biết nhưng có một điều rất tuyệt
> Chưa biết về đâu nhưng cứ đi tắt đón đầu là duyệt
> Chưa biết về đâu nhưng cứ phải tiến lên đầu! 
> [/I] bar. Tr.


Ngồi buồn em lại móc cái thớt này lên

Tiếp cụ Thu nhé :

Đón đầu là đón ở đâu ?
Ở đâu em đếch biết, cứ lên đón đầu
Đón đầu rồi sẽ đi đâu ?
Đi đâu đếch biết, đón đầu xong hẵng hay  :Smile: 

20 năm trước có một nhóm cán bộ kỹ thụt Trung của sang Đức học nâng cao chi đó. Đến đoạn đi thực hành họ đến cái công trình bọn em đang làm. Của đáng tội trong đám lâu nhâu lắp máy bọn em, cái món tiếng Anh giả cầy của em là đỡ chuối hơn cả, thía là em bị ủn đi hướng dẫn cho cái nhóm này. 

Đám này khá thân thiện, ham học và cũng chả câu nệ tuổi tác. Khi biết em là người VN, mấy người này xúi : Này, tớ bảo cậu này, VN với TQ chả khác quái gì nhau đâu, chỉ có ở trong nước thì bọn tớ đi trước các cậu bên ấy mấy năm. Vậy nên cứ cái gì hôm nay bọn tớ dính thì mấy năm nữa rất dễ các cậu cũng gặp. Điện về nhà, bảo ở nhà mua đất đi, bi chừ đất ở TQ đang tăng giá ầm ầm, cậu mà mua đất ở VN thì mấy năm nữa bán đi thế nào cũng lãi.

Em thì chả có xiền, nên đất cát em cũng chả quan tâm, nhưng 10 năm sau thì thấy họ nói đúng thật.

Các bác đón đâu em chả biết, chứ em thì cứ Tàu em đón, cứ bọn cùng nghề với em ở bên tàu chúng nó sắm cái gì là em cũng canh me ngâm cứu cái ấy. Chết tiệt nhất là chúng nó rất ít dùng hàng trong nước, cứ nhè hàng châu Âu nó mua mới bỏ xừ em. Thôi thì không có khả năng mua thì em mày mò em chế cháo lăng nhăng em dùng tạm vậy.

----------

Gamo, Minh Long, Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ngồi buồn em lại móc cái thớt này lên
> 
> Tiếp cụ Thu nhé :
> 
> Đón đầu là đón ở đâu ?
> Ở đâu em đếch biết, cứ lên đón đầu
> Đón đầu rồi sẽ đi đâu ?
> Đi đâu đếch biết, đón đầu xong hẵng hay 
> 
> ...


Rất chính xác bác

----------


## Minh Long

Nhiều thơ hay quá ạ.

----------


## fucBD

Đất nước mình có gì ngộ đâu em
Giá heo hơi  đang trên đà tuột dốc
Đồng bào mình vẫn ăn thịt giá cao
Nghèo giàu ăn miến nửa cũng không sao!

----------


## fucBD

Đất nước mình kỳ diệu lam em oi
Ôtô giảm thuế chưa giảm giá 
Dân giàu muốn có cũng không khó
Lắm người nghèo lái nó trong mơ

----------


## trehoavungkin12

Bài thơ hay xong dưới lại có ảnh buồn cười quá. Thank bác thớt nhé

----------

